# Sanchezi Or Rhom?



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been out of the hobby for awhile and looking to get back in. What do you guys think this is. They have it labeled as a "Diamond Red Piranha". It's overpriced for a Sanchezi but if it's a Rhom I might take a swing at it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sanchezi would be my guess.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like my sanchezi to me.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

yes, looks like a sanchezi


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Sacrifice said:


> I've been out of the hobby for awhile and looking to get back in. What do you guys think this is. They have it labeled as a "Diamond Red Piranha". It's overpriced for a Sanchezi but if it's a Rhom I might take a swing at it.
> 
> View attachment 216898
> 
> ...


Looks like a sanchezi to me. Rhoms typically have red eyes


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> I've been out of the hobby for awhile and looking to get back in. What do you guys think this is. They have it labeled as a "Diamond Red Piranha". It's overpriced for a Sanchezi but if it's a Rhom I might take a swing at it.
> 
> View attachment 216898
> 
> ...


Hi Sacrifice,

Welcome back







Why do you decide to start this hobby again?
Nice fish







How big is it?

Zhenya


----------

